# Come out to the Pomona Raceway…



## tunerspeed (Mar 26, 2005)

Hey guys just want to invite you to come out and sing up for NHRA races at Pomona Raceway OCT 22-23. Anybody can sing up, no need to be a pro or have a supped up engine. There is catagories for all. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## tunerspeed (Mar 26, 2005)

*Here is more info....*

ET Brackets
The simplest way to develop your drag racing skills. Winning is based on consistency, rather than all out performance. 

·	On Saturday, you make “time trial” runs. You will run down the track with another car, but it is not a “race”. These runs are to gather data only. Using data from the time-slip you receive following each run, you determine how quick you think your car can possibly run. 

·	On Sunday, you write this elapsed time on the windows of your car. 

·	When you are paired with another car for eliminations, your time or “dial-in”, and the “dial-in” of your opponent’s car, are entered into the timing computer. When the starting lights are activated, the car with the slower “dial-in” is given a head start equal to the difference in dial-ins. The first car to the finish line wins, UNLESS the car goes faster than the “dial-in” written on the window. If you go faster than the time on your window, you are disqualified. 

·	CONSISTENCY is the key to winning! So, a stone stock 17-second Corolla or Civic has just as much chance of winning as does a 9-second, turbo Supra!

Heads Up Classes
We have several Sportsman classes that run on a traditional “Heads Up”, first car to the finish line wins format. All Sportsman Heads Up classes are designed for street legal vehicles with full exhaust and interior, and current DOT registration. All cars must meet a minimum weight, which includes the driver. Minimum weights are verified following each run.

BF Goodrich Tires Street Stock
Reserved for FWD, 4 or 6 cylinder cars only. RWD or AWD configurations prohibited. All cars must have full interior, OEM glass, full exhaust, and must have current DOT registration. Naturally aspirated only; power adders of any kind are strictly prohibited. Complete body and floorpan mandatory. Lightweight body panels limited to hood and decklid or hatch. DOT approved radial tires mandatory. Maximum diameter on front tires is 25.0 inches. Maximum width on front tires is “225”. 

Minimum weights:
FWD 4 cylinder: 2,350 pounds
FWD 6 cylinder: 2,650 pounds. 

3 qualifying runs on Saturday, eliminations on Sunday
Maximum 16 car field, ladder position based on qualifying.
5 tenths Pro Tree

UrbanRacer.com Sport FWD
Reserved for FWD, 4 or 6 cylinder cars only. RWD or AWD configurations prohibited. All cars must have full interior, OEM glass, full exhaust, and must have current DOT registration. 1 or 2 power adders permitted. Complete body and floorpan mandatory. Lightweight body panels limited to fenders, hood and decklid or hatch. Slicks permitted, maximum 9.0 x 25.0 inches. Slicks must also be on the Accepted Tire list. [link?] 

Minimum weights:
FWD 4 cyl (1 power adder): 2,400 pounds
FWD 4 cyl (2 power adder): 2,500 pounds
FWD 6 cyl (1 power adder): 2,500 pounds
FWD 6 cyl (2 power adder): 2,600 pounds

3 qualifying runs on Saturday, eliminations on Sunday
Maximum 16 car field, ladder position based on qualifying.
5 tenths Pro Tree

Sport RWD
Reserved for RWD or AWD, 4 or 6 cylinder or 2 rotor cars only. All cars must have full interior, OEM glass, full exhaust, and must have current DOT registration. 1 or 2 power adders permitted. Complete body and floorpan mandatory. Lightweight body panels limited to fenders, hood and decklid or hatch. DOT tires mandatory. Slicks prohibited.

Minimum weights:
RWD 4 cyl (1 power adder):	2,600 pounds
RWD 4 cyl (2 power adder):	2,700 pounds
AWD 4 cyl (1 power adder):	3,000 pounds
AWD 4 cyl (2 power adder):	3,100 pounds
RWD 2 rotor (1 power adder):	2,600 pounds
RWD 2 rotor (2 power adder):	2,700 pounds
AWD/RWD 6 cyl (1 power adder):	3,500 pounds
AWD/RWD 6 cyl (2 power adder):	3,650 pounds

3 qualifying runs on Saturday, eliminations on Sunday
Maximum 16 car field, ladder position based on qualifying
5 tenths Pro Tree

QUICK 16
Do you have a fast car, but it doesn’t quite meet all the rules for a Heads Up class? Don’t care for traditional ET Bracket racing? Then Quick 16 might be the answer!


----------

